
Social Networking Advertising - It Will Be Even Harder than we Think - epi0Bauqu
http://www.charleshudson.net/?p=453
======
tyohn
Using the "request for some restaurant recommendations" example; couldn't
potential advertisers put a coupon some where in the "conversation" that might
sway the requester to visit their restaurant instead of the other options?

